# Show Us Your Ahb Polos



## peas_and_corn (27/4/09)

OK, I'm back form Canberra, and I was greeted by a bunch of boxes.







The shirts look gorgeous. The printing quality is great and the logo looks fantastic on the green. I tried to take a pic of the whole shirt but I suck at photography.






_**This thread is only for showing off the polos. For "Waah I haven't gotten mine yet" posts, please put them here.**_


----------



## captaincleanoff (27/4/09)

cant wait, thanks heaps p n c!


----------



## Bribie G (27/4/09)

Just read the OP and went all thrilly :wub: 
Can't wait

:icon_cheers:


----------



## brendo (27/4/09)

Great work P&C... well worth the effort and persistence!!

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Tony (27/4/09)

Waaaaaaaa i havnt got mine yet

 

Had to do it...... like a red rag at a bull 

they look great P&C........ good work

cheers


----------



## Fourstar (28/4/09)

I'm as excited as Big Kev!


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

Kredos to the first actual "I'm in me shirt" photo post!


----------



## brendo (28/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Kredos to the first actual "I'm in me shirt" photo post!



Surely P&C should be the first one up!!

Brendo


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

brendo said:


> Surely P&C should be the first one up!!
> 
> Brendo



Shouldn't he be waaaaay to busy licking postage stamps?  

He gunna need a few beers to get rid of that taste :icon_vomit: ! Hint, Hint!


----------



## brendo (28/4/09)

Chappo said:


> He gunna need a few beers to get rid of that taste :icon_vomit: ! Hint, Hint!



Agreed... I plan on sending something up... 

Brendo


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/4/09)

I tried uploading pics of myself and AHB suddenly crashed


----------



## gava (28/4/09)

Fourstar said:


> I'm as excited as Big Kev!



you must not be that happy, I thought he was dead.


----------



## cozmocracker (28/4/09)

wow that print looks awesome i cant wait to post a pic of me in it.

a big cheers to P&C followed by a corus of "for he's a jolly good fellow"


----------



## gava (28/4/09)

soooooooooooooooooo when are more being made :icon_drool2:


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/4/09)

gava said:


> soooooooooooooooooo when are more being made :icon_drool2:



If I remain a little crazy I might do a second buy when this is finished so those who missed out will be able to grab one.


----------



## reg (28/4/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> If I remain a little crazy I might do a second buy when this is finished so those who missed out will be able to grab one.


Start a poll on colour and then different logos with mash paddles, then bigger hops.
Oh and T shirts or polos and then embroided or screen printed....... :lol: 

Remeber those nightmares P&C
You are a better man than I..... :icon_cheers:


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/4/09)

reg said:


> Start a poll on colour and then different logos with mash paddles, then bigger hops.
> Oh and T shirts or polos and then embroided or screen printed....... :lol:
> 
> Remeber those nightmares P&C
> You are a better man than I..... :icon_cheers:



that won't be happening agian- they'll have this design *shakes fist*


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/4/09)

...any actual pics of people wearing the polos around by any chance?


----------



## gava (28/4/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> If I remain a little crazy I might do a second buy when this is finished so those who missed out will be able to grab one.




well count me in!


----------



## Ross (28/4/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> ...any actual pics of people wearing the polos around by any chance?



Will oblige as soon as they arrive P&C - I'm assuming arrival is imminent?

cheers Ross


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/4/09)

Ross said:


> Will oblige as soon as they arrive P&C - I'm assuming arrival is imminent?
> 
> cheers Ross



Haven't sent the Ross package yet- I'll probably get it out tomorrow, most likely along with the Newcastle pack.


----------



## bear09 (28/4/09)

Fourstar said:


> I'm as excited as Big Kev!




Big Kev is dead man!


----------



## jonocarroll (28/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Kredos to the first actual "I'm in me shirt" photo post!





peas_and_corn said:


> ...any actual pics of people wearing the polos around by any chance?


I'm grateful and all for all the work done, but this just had to be done. Sorry it's such a botch job...

Edit: Personally, I like it better before.


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/4/09)

lol, good to see the DP Mascot coming to the party


----------



## reg (28/4/09)

Well there you go!!

The first and the ugliest..


----------



## brendo (28/4/09)

reg said:


> View attachment 26643
> 
> 
> Well there you go!!
> ...



Bloody hell Reg... that polo has turned you into a deadset spunk... nice work :icon_drool2: 

Brendo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/09)

bear09 said:


> Big Kev is dead man!




Just as well - as a 5XL man he'd have to wait too !!  

But patience is a virtue.


----------



## Franko (28/4/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> lol, good to see the DP Mascot coming to the party



lol sorry but the shirt does her no justice

Franko


----------



## Fourstar (28/4/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Just as well - as a 5XL man he'd have to wait too !!



Classic!

Hopefully you're not waiting as long as Big Kev, otherwise someone else will be getting your shirts! :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/4/09)

Franko said:


> lol sorry but the shirt does her no justice
> 
> Franko



well, her best talents are covered up


----------



## Katherine (28/4/09)

hope you are refering to her great ability of brewing great beer!


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/4/09)

Of course!


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/4/09)

Sooooo who's going to be the first to earn their woggle and merit badge?  

Style!

Warren -


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/09)

Can't wait for Katie's photo .. be nice to put a face to the name


----------



## Katherine (28/4/09)

I didnt get a shirt... I wanted a pink one!


----------



## skippy (28/4/09)

why do they have a wine barrel on the logo??


----------



## winkle (28/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Sooooo who's going to be the first to earn their woggle and merit badge?
> 
> Style!
> 
> Warren -


  
Boy Scout theme at the QLD June case swap?
( :unsure: could go wrong very quickly)


----------



## Frank (28/4/09)

Katie said:


> I didnt get a shirt... I wanted a pink one!



I thought the problem was fitting the Pony in the post pack, with the shirt...


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

winkle said:


> Boy Scout theme at the QLD June case swap?
> ( :unsure: could go wrong very quickly)




Winkle delete that post before InCider see's it... remember we aren't meant to encourage him, yeah? :unsure:


----------



## staggalee (28/4/09)

skippy said:


> why do they have a wine barrel on the logo??



Oh, a wise guy huh?
What are you, a troublemaker?
Don`t you know you`re not supposed to ask questins like that?
Quit it.

stagga.

























hmmmmmm.........a wine barrel......?


----------



## Adamt (28/4/09)

It's a cask...


----------



## Katherine (28/4/09)

Boston said:


> I thought the problem was fitting the Pony in the post pack, with the shirt...



ha ha at least somebody reads my posts!


----------



## staggalee (28/4/09)

BribieG said:


> Can't wait for Katie's photo .. be nice to put a face to the name



{adopts a praying position}..... Please God, don`t let her be fugly. We need a shining lite of beauty in this morass of drunks, layabouts and ne`er do wells. {which includes me  }

stagga.


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/4/09)

skippy said:


> why do they have a wine barrel on the logo??



the barrel contains a proper British cask ale, no doubt connected to a beer engine which is mounted near the march pump.


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/09)

Although UK casks lie on their side for serving, many German casks, such as Bock Bier, are served with the cask in the upright position:






No doubt the cask contains Bock. Das ist immer moglich.


----------



## TidalPete (28/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Sooooo who's going to be the first to earn their woggle and merit badge?
> Style!
> Warren -





> Boy Scout theme at the QLD June case swap?



I'm sure I've still got my woggle around the place somewhere? :unsure: :blink: 

TP


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/4/09)

Well..

I would have thought that the "cask" would be replaced by a 30Ltr cube... h34r:


----------



## homekegger1 (28/4/09)

Picked mine up this arvo, as my mash water was warming up. Thought I would get a pic with my gear since I was brewing.

Thanks P&C for a terrific effort.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Katherine (29/4/09)

staggalee said:


> {adopts a praying position}..... Please God, don`t let her be fugly. We need a shining lite of beauty in this morass of drunks, layabouts and ne`er do wells. {which includes me  }
> 
> stagga.



I used to have my picture up in the avatar! you goose!


----------



## Fents (29/4/09)

why dont you both just ask her out. ^_^ carefull katie you know what they say about blokes and the internets.


----------



## Katherine (29/4/09)

Fents said:


> why dont you both just ask her out. ^_^ carefull katie you know what they say about blokes and the internets.




sticky keyboards!


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/4/09)

Katie said:


> sticky keyboards!



See that's what happens when one skips a protein rest.  

Warren -


----------



## Katherine (29/4/09)

Fents said:


> why dont you both just ask her out. ^_^ carefull katie you know what they say about blokes and the internets.



Way of topic, you would of being away when i put the post up.... but Im going to Melbourne in May... trying to organise something for the 22 May....


----------



## eric8 (29/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> See that's what happens when one skips a protein rest.
> 
> Warren -


 :lol: :lol: , oh dear!


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/09)

there was a parcel at my door this morning and I got excited... but alas it was just something for the kids.

edit: KT ashame you didnt get a shirt. you could have worn the shirt and your high heels whilst brewing


----------



## Cocko (29/4/09)

I haven't got mine yet...

But I know some who has and is pretty proud of growing their own grain!!  

View attachment 26680



Sorry... had to.


----------



## KingPython (29/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> See that's what happens when one skips a protein rest.
> 
> Warren -


 :lol: 

Yeah and this thread is getting creepy...


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/4/09)

Cocko said:


> I haven't got mine yet...
> 
> But I know some who has and is pretty proud of growing their own grain!!
> 
> ...



Quick postage!


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

Cheers P&C Chappo and Chappo Snr got them in the post last night. Look great by the way. Champion effort mate! Expect something in the post soon for all your troubles mate! :icon_cheers:


----------



## jonocarroll (29/4/09)

Cocko said:


> I haven't got mine yet...
> 
> But I know some who has and is pretty proud of growing their own grain!!
> 
> Sorry... had to.





peas_and_corn said:


> Quick postage!


Quicker - back in time even. Now look what you've started!


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/4/09)

Logo's on the wrong side! Move it back and to the left


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (29/4/09)

homekegger1 said:


> Picked mine up this arvo, as my mash water was warming up. Thought I would get a pic with my gear since I was brewing.
> 
> Thanks P&C for a terrific effort.
> 
> ...




Noice brew bench in the background  


BYB


----------



## Cocko (29/4/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Now look what you've started!



GOOD!  




Now where is that pic of Ross's font.. :lol:


----------



## Sully (29/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Cheers P&C Chappo and Chappo Snr got them in the post last night. Look great by the way. Champion effort mate! Expect something in the post soon for all your troubles mate! :icon_cheers:






h34r:


----------



## Cocko (29/4/09)

Sully said:


> h34r:




ROTFLMO!!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

YOUR DEAD SULLY! <_< 

:lol:


----------



## Katherine (29/4/09)

You are so cute Chappo...


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/09)

Chappo said:


> YOUR DEAD SULLY! <_<



I love you.. You love meeee... lets get together and hug Barney!!!


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

Yeah, Yeah! Keep 'em coming funny people... <_< 
It's all funny when the big purple bloke gets involved... :unsure:


----------



## Supra-Jim (29/4/09)

Picture from the recent brew day at Chappo's place??






 

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

:huh: Where's the picy SJ?

Edit: Cheers SJ but they aren't my real friends... Little orange dude in the middle is a crack fiend! h34r: 

Hijack over P&C!


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/4/09)

People wouldn't happen to actually have pics of themselves in polos, do they?


----------



## brendo (29/4/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> People wouldn't happen to actually have pics of themselves in polos, do they?



poor P&C... this thread has gone completely off the rails... funny stuff tho :lol: 

Brendo


----------



## Mantis (29/4/09)

http://www.simpsonstrivia.com.ar/pictures-...and-friends.jpg

There tis Chappo


----------



## Supra-Jim (29/4/09)

:icon_offtopic: Yeah that photo was a little tempremental, so I subbed for another photo 'taken at that brew day'..........

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/4/09)

Big thanks to those of you who are sending me your beers. When I receive them I'll post a few notes about them, probably in this thread.


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/09)

That's a jug of what I'm sending you but still a bit flat, give it a week :icon_cheers: 



Edit: posted off yesterday afternoon


----------



## samhighley (30/4/09)

BribieG said:


> View attachment 26703



When are we doing bulk-buy lab-coats? Seriously.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/4/09)

Certainly looks nice from here! When I get it, it'll be sitting next to my bar fridge in anticipation of when it's bubbly enough to drink


----------



## bradsbrew (30/4/09)

BribieG said:


> That's a jug of what I'm sending you but still a bit flat, give it a week



Hey Bribie 
Q1 Where did you get the lab coat I need to get a couple for "work" lets just call it PPE.

Q2 Is the name tag on your collar to remind you of your name after a few PETs while brewing. 

Brad


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Bribie
> Q1 Where did you get the lab coat I need to get a couple for "work" lets just call it PPE.
> 
> Q2 Is the name tag on your collar to remind you of your name after a few PETs while brewing.
> ...



http://www.presidentsafety.com/

Arrived about 4 working days.
The tag is in case I wander off and they know where to send the body back to h34r:

Edit: what does PPE mean, is it something you can do fetish-wise with a lab coat? Tell me more


----------



## winkle (30/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Bribie
> Q1 Where did you get the lab coat I need to get a couple for "work" lets just call it PPE.
> 
> Q2 Is the name tag on your collar to remind you of your name after a few PETs while brewing.
> ...



Sssshhh! thats the "return to {insert address} if found wandering the streets bewildered" tag. 

Edit: bugger, beaten by BribieG taking the piss out of himself


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

BribieG said:


> ....what does PPE mean, is it something you can do fetish-wise with a lab coat? Tell me more


P1ssed Pommy Ex-pat h34r:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/4/09)

Thought I'd be waiting for weeks for the 5xl

P & C you are a legend !

ps - spared you the face, but gave you the Better Red Than Dead in a glass.


----------



## smollocks (30/4/09)

Personal Protective Equipment


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/09)

smollocks said:


> Personal Protective Equipment



:icon_offtopic: damn I thought that because he wanted two coats it was something along the lines of " Hello my dear (lab assistant) what are you doing in the lab so late at night, I've expressly told you not to be here after hours with most of the lights out, in your pure white lab coat, now you know how this professor punishes naughty naughty little lab assistants "Oh Professor, Oh Professor " h34r:


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/4/09)

Where can you get these coats again?


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Where can you get these coats again?



http://www.presidentsafety.com/

Good reliable mob apparently, my son (chemistry student, UQ) put me on to them, a lot of uni students use them.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/4/09)

BribieG said:


> :icon_offtopic: damn I thought that because he wanted two coats it was something along the lines of " Hello my dear (lab assistant) what are you doing in the lab so late at night, I've expressly told you not to be here after hours with most of the lights out, in your pure white lab coat, now you know how this professor punishes naughty naughty little lab assistants "Oh Professor, Oh Professor " h34r:


yeah bribie unfortunately it is personal protective equipment. I much prefer your version though :lol: . That was funny


----------



## Franko (30/4/09)

After seeing you in the Lab coat BribieG I had to do it lol :icon_cheers: 

Franko


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/09)

Franko said:


> After seeing you in the Lab coat BribieG I had to do it lol :icon_cheers:
> 
> Franko



I'm very indignant. How the hell did you get that picture of me when I was 40? I'm going to have you investigated :unsure:


----------



## skippy (30/4/09)

staggalee said:


> Oh, a wise guy huh?
> What are you, a troublemaker?
> Don`t you know you`re not supposed to ask questins like that?
> Quit it.
> ...






I thought it was a wine barrel....my bad!
:icon_vomit:


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/4/09)

Franko said:


> After seeing you in the Lab coat BribieG I had to do it lol :icon_cheers:
> 
> Franko



Regarding the photochop versions- the Obama (and related) pic seems to have disappeared from the thread?


----------



## pokolbinguy (30/4/09)

Franko said:


> After seeing you in the Lab coat BribieG I had to do it lol :icon_cheers:
> 
> Franko




I would buy one of those...


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/09)

Still there




Probably the SA web filtering:

"seven people who cannot be named were allegedly murdered by a person whose identity has been supressed and who appeared in the Adelaide court "...... h34r: :lol: 

(Actually probably a good way of doing it so people get a fair trial without being totally exposed by the media and everyone's mind made up before the actual trial as we do in QLD.)


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/4/09)

Ahh yes, looked at the wrong page.


----------



## reg (30/4/09)

BribieG said:


> (Actually probably a good way of doing it so people get a fair trial without being totally exposed by the media and everyone's mind made up before the actual trial as we do in QLD.)


Well gollllly we is gunna have us a lynchin......

Ma get the possum stew out and Daryl start playing that there banjo boy.

I better put away that blow up sheep...... :lol: 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/09)

We got Dr Death back to give him a good a-dealin' with (frantic banjo playing in the background)  

costing us a few grand a week to keep him in a luxury apartment :unsure:


----------



## Mantis (30/4/09)

reg said:


> Well gollllly we is gunna have us a lynchin......
> 
> Ma get the possum stew out and Daryl start playing that there banjo boy.
> 
> ...



A blow up sheep , pffft, git yerself a reel won


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/09)

Bribie mate, are they Pjjama bottoms?!  

As for CAMS.com... next time crop your screen mate! :lol: :lol:

i wonder if my polo will make it by tomorrow, triple batch brewday come saturday if all goes to plan!


----------



## Cocko (30/4/09)

Fourstar said:


> i wonder if my polo will make it by tomorrow, triple batch brewday come saturday if all goes to plan!



I am with you Fourstar, I am planning a 3 batch weekend [Stocks are LOW] and have hired a photographer to do a full shoot of me in my AHB polo! :unsure: 

Jokes, just jokes!! I do have a 3 batch weekend planned but the photographer...  

P&C - Fickin mighty effort mate.. as you have heard before but sincerely, thank you!

A bottle of my best will arrive in about 2 weeks! Can't wait to read your report.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/09)

Fourstar said:


> .....................
> As for CAMS.com... next time crop your screen mate! :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...........................



Good clean friendly fully clothed persons  (well usually  )


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/4/09)

Cocko said:


> I am with you Fourstar, I am planning a 3 batch weekend [Stocks are LOW] and have hired a photographer to do a full shoot of me in my AHB polo! :unsure:
> 
> Jokes, just jokes!! I do have a 3 batch weekend planned but the photographer...
> 
> ...



Cocko, yours will go out tomorrow, so you probably won't get yours by the weekend. Fourstar- I haven't gotten to your order yet, that'll go out next week. You'll just have to make more beer! Blame me for this awful burden 

Thanks for the props, and thanks to all those who have given me their best wishes regarding this buy, even though I haven't responded to all of them personally, rest assured they are all appreciated.


----------



## Cocko (30/4/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Cocko, yours will go out tomorrow, so you probably won't get yours by the weekend.



I better!! [Shakes hand]

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


All good mate!


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Fourstar- I haven't gotten to your order yet, that'll go out next week.



Suppose thats what i get for ordering towards the deadline huh. Atleast Rudd and his randomness with postalcodes got me my $900 post haste!


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/09)

BribieG said:


> Good clean friendly fully clothed persons (well usually )



Clothed as in, still wearing underwear?!?! I guess you have to pay for anything else!? :lol: ... Ahh when it comes to women, nothins ever free (*hope Katie doesn't see this!!) h34r:


----------



## daddymem (1/5/09)

Those wouldn't be able to cross the hemisphere for a reasonable price now would they?


----------



## Fourstar (1/5/09)

Daddymem said:


> Those wouldn't be able to cross the hemisphere for a reasonable price now would they?



i'd say the price would be the same + extra for postage, i couldn't see airmail being anymore than $20 for posatage. By sea, maybe $10?!? (all in AUD)

As long as P&C has any leftovers, you may be in luck!


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/5/09)

Daddymem said:


> Those wouldn't be able to cross the hemisphere for a reasonable price now would they?



If I do another buy I'll have a look into international freight for those overseas if there is a demand.


----------



## Wonderwoman (1/5/09)

since I'm camera shy, you only get a chest shot...


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/5/09)

You don't want these guys photoshopping your face onto other pics, eh?


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> i'd say the price would be the same + extra for postage, i couldn't see airmail being anymore than $20 for posatage. By sea, maybe $10?!? (all in AUD)
> 
> As long as P&C has any leftovers, you may be in luck!



Probably not all that expensive, I recently got a beer book from London and they were able to do it postage free so maybe not too much of a hit.


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/5/09)

Businesses get postage cheaper, though


----------



## Wonderwoman (1/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> You don't want these guys photoshopping your face onto other pics, eh?



aside from that, this will probably be a better help for all the guys on here in terms of identifying me cos we all know where men's eyes focus


----------



## matti (1/5/09)

Here's another fuggly mug.
I just miss a hat ladle and apron :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (1/5/09)

wonderwoman said:


> aside from that, this will probably be a better help for all the guys on here in terms of identifying me cos we all know where men's eyes focus



ha ha defiantly my big green eyes!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/5/09)

matti said:


> View attachment 26740
> 
> Here's another fuggly mug.
> I just miss a hat ladle and apron :icon_cheers:




Green, palm trees, talk funny - Matti you're not from Sweden, you're a cane toad from Queensland !


----------



## Bongchitis (1/5/09)

HaHa, Nice Matti! Mine must be coming tomorrow then.

Can't wait.


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

love the banana trees cavendish or lady finger?


----------



## bradsbrew (1/5/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Green, palm trees, talk funny - Matti you're not from Sweden, you're a cane toad from Queensland !



Actually Fatz thats what us cane toads would be callin a banana tree


----------



## matti (1/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Actually Fatz thats what us cane toads would be callin a banana tree


Sugar banana to me but lady fingers to those that love their bananas.

I'll defect to QLD the day I find a 65K+ job in the cane fields.
Just too lazy making Ice creams LOL


----------



## Mantis (1/5/09)

Mine came yesterday. Gonna have to get a pic so us lanky/skinny guys get a showing.


----------



## Adamt (1/5/09)

matti said:


> View attachment 26740
> 
> Here's another fuggly mug.
> I just miss a hat ladle and apron :icon_cheers:



Holy crud... look at the shape your pants tassles are making! 

I wouldn't have a smile like that with a package made of rope.


----------



## MCT (1/5/09)

Adamt said:


> Holy crud... look at the shape your pants tassles are making!




Haha! It could only happen to you Matti...


----------



## bradsbrew (1/5/09)

Adamt said:


> Holy crud... look at the shape your pants tassles are making!
> 
> I wouldn't have a smile like that with a package made of rope.



Muhahahahaha had to go back and have alook. I was too busy lookin at the shirt. What ever floats ya boat though Adam  :lol:


----------



## matti (1/5/09)

I couldn't go an show the real banana(s)


----------



## Pumpy (1/5/09)

matti said:


> View attachment 26740
> 
> Here's another fuggly mug.
> I just miss a hat ladle and apron :icon_cheers:




God Matti ,

Ahb Polo tucked in Tracky daks .

Elements of Bjorn Borg in that pose 

pumpy


----------



## Tony (1/5/09)

Adamt said:


> Holy crud... look at the shape your pants tassles are making!
> 
> I wouldn't have a smile like that with a package made of rope.



Read this and went back for a second look

spat my beer and almost choked with laugter.

Thats no 3 on here so far after Squire on the shitter in whats in the glass and was it warren? naked in the reflection on the beer glass.

absolute classics

cheers


----------



## bonj (1/5/09)

:lol: Gold!


----------



## jonw (1/5/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> View attachment 26704




FGZ: you're a very scary man. How'd you lose the finger?


----------



## Mantis (1/5/09)

Frig, I should read the posts more close eh
Those pants tassles, well, good one Matti


----------



## wakkatoo (1/5/09)

Mantis said:


> Mine came yesterday. Gonna have to get a pic so us lanky/skinny guys get a showing.



Well, when mine arrives I'll join you in the skinny brewer club :lol:


----------



## Bongchitis (2/5/09)

Hey Matti,

All the girls on blue shift indicated that your 'string' was far more substantial! h34r: 

I didn't notice it 1st time either and my mate and I have been spending the last half hour to get our drawstrings to take the same shape to no avail. (that sounded sus :wub: , yeah?).

I will continue to work on my string and post a pic with my shirt. Hahahahahaha

Catch ya back at work.


----------



## warra48 (2/5/09)

Here's mine, with my assistant brewer. 
She's not wearing one, as they didn't make them small enough for her.


----------



## Steve (2/5/09)

Thats a good shot - pup doesnt look too happy though  

Cheers
Steve


----------



## cozmocracker (4/5/09)

Just got my shirt today so heres another mug shot for the collection.

Once again a big cheers to you P&C for a great job well done.


----------



## bradsbrew (4/5/09)

cozmocracker said:


> Just got my shirt today so heres another mug shot for the collection.
> 
> Once again a big cheers to you P&C for a great job well done.
> 
> View attachment 26806



Hey Cozmo could ya move that bloody elephant and take the photo again   

Brad


----------



## cozmocracker (4/5/09)

for Bradsbrew and all you fellow Collingwood supporters!


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/5/09)

That's inaccurate, their jumpers are Adidas commercials now.


----------



## Bribie G (4/5/09)




----------



## reviled (4/5/09)

Tony said:


> Read this and went back for a second look
> 
> spat my beer and almost choked with laugter.
> 
> ...



:lol: Bahaha, hilarious!


----------



## cozmocracker (4/5/09)

yes BribieG, busted, i also have a pack of carb drops and brewers sugar under the bench, it all came from a coopers kit i bought off a mate, and the can is 2 years out of date!

and i dont know what a good use for it will be? if the can was in date i would use it for the recipe i got off you for MB.


----------



## brettprevans (4/5/09)

boild the crap out of the kit and use it as wort for yeast starters.


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/5/09)

I thought I would post my thoughts on beers people have generously sent me here, because... well, it feels right.

First up is one of Adam's beers, the style of which I can't remember- scottish?







It's getting on a little, and I can tell that it's past its prime, but it's still got some good things going for it. As mentioned by Adam, there are some port-like characters in there. There's an alcohol-like warmth which works well for this style, and there are some currant flavours at the end which I really like. The bitterness is nice but it doesn't overpower the beer.

Cheers!


----------



## wakkatoo (4/5/09)

I'll be stuffed if I let collingwood get the only mention on here.

So here is shy little ol' me with what arrived in the post today. I'm a dentist teacher so can't show my face h34r: .

Thanks p&c, will send beer at some stage, just need something worth sending!


----------



## brettprevans (5/5/09)

ok so im not actually wearing mine. too late at night to stuff around last night. but the pic has beer taps so it should be ok

edit: pic taken on crappy phone camera so its poor quality


----------



## captaincleanoff (5/5/09)

anyone in sydney got theirs yet? I havent : (


----------



## rosswill (5/5/09)

I'm still waiting on mine. Patience Grasshopper.


----------



## cozmocracker (5/5/09)

wakkatoo, thats how to ruin a good photo, and you know, they may be off to a good start but we all know what happens in september!

and as for the rest of ya, have you all got something to hide, shaddy pasts? hiding from the law? lets see your ugly mugs!


----------



## Bizier (5/5/09)

I am in Syd and received mine in Friday's post.
Great quality, and superb effort P&C, thanks.


----------



## atkinsonr (5/5/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> anyone in sydney got theirs yet? I havent : (



Mine arrived yesterday.

The logo looks brilliant P&C! 

Thanks very much for doing this very big bulk buy.


----------



## captaincleanoff (5/5/09)

Bizier said:


> I am in Syd and received mine in Friday's post.



hmmm.. wonder why I haven't got mine...


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/5/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> hmmm.. wonder why I haven't got mine...



I haven't sent it yet. If I recall, that last time I got to your name on the list I didn't have your address, so I skipped it and asked you for it. It'll be in the next batch I'll send out, though that probably won't be until Thursday (I'm a little busy this week)


----------



## Ross (5/5/09)

Qld shirts arrived today :icon_chickcheers: 

I'm holding shirts for:

Thunderchild
Bradsbrew
Sully
Winkle
Browndog
Pocket beers
Altstart
Frogman
Hoyle
Wildayeast
Jye
Bonj
Chad
Lilo
Kiwi Greg
Mossyrocks
Paul H

Cheers P&C they look great


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/5/09)

Tony said:


> whats in the glass and was it warren? naked in the reflection on the beer glass.



You wish!  

No Tony just urban myth. Was actually the shape of my hand holding my mobile phone to take the pic.
If it was me starkers you'd all be dead of shock by now. :blink:

Warren -


----------



## Sully (5/5/09)

Ross said:


> Qld shirts arrived today :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> I'm holding shirts for:
> 
> ...



Ross, can you do me a favour and give mine to Chappo next time he is in please. No doubt you will see him in the next 48hrs... much appreciated.



P&C.. Great effort mate, your blood is worth bottling. :super: 

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Bribie G (5/5/09)

Sully said:


> Ross, can you do me a favour and give mine to Chappo next time he is in please. No doubt you will see him in the next 48hrs... Sully



Sully it's Tuesday and CB were closed yesterday. Make that the next 48 minutes


----------



## captaincleanoff (5/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> I haven't sent it yet. If I recall, that last time I got to your name on the list I didn't have your address, so I skipped it and asked you for it. It'll be in the next batch I'll send out, though that probably won't be until Thursday (I'm a little busy this week)



uumm, mate, I sent my address to you on the 20th of Feb.

And you have never asked me for it.

I have just forwarded the email that was originally sent on 20/2/09, which states my address.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (5/5/09)

cozmocracker said:


> for Bradsbrew and all you fellow Collingwood supporters!
> 
> View attachment 26810




Is that an elephant trunk I see in the corner????  


BYB


----------



## winkle (5/5/09)

Ross said:


> Qld shirts arrived today :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> I'm holding shirts for:
> 
> ...



Well there's an excuse to order somethin'. Just a little grain to last up to the BB and hops of course , and yeast, and stuff...


----------



## bradsbrew (5/5/09)

Ross said:


> Qld shirts arrived today :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> I'm holding shirts for:
> 
> ...



Just read this after placing an order. Ross could you put that in with the stuff I just ordered.

Thanks Brad


----------



## Ross (5/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Just read this after placing an order. Ross could you put that in with the stuff I just ordered.
> 
> Thanks Brad




Hi Brad,

Please don't put requests via AHB as far too easily missed. Drop us an email via Craftbrewer listing the order number etc & we'll gladly chuck it in.

Cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (5/5/09)

Ross said:


> Hi Brad,
> 
> Please don't put requests via AHB as far too easily missed. Drop us an email via Craftbrewer listing the order number etc & we'll gladly chuck it in.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Yep done.  ............... but cmon Ross we all know you have a word alert that sends you a message every time ross or craftbrewer is mentioned on AHB.

Brad


----------



## altstart (5/5/09)

Picked up my Shirts from Ross today top effort many thanks P&C.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/5/09)

Captaincleanoff said:


> uumm, mate, I sent my address to you on the 20th of Feb.
> 
> And you have never asked me for it.
> 
> I have just forwarded the email that was originally sent on 20/2/09, which states my address.



I was guessing, for some bizarre reason I can't remember every detail of everything I've done for the 129 people involved in this buy. Please calm down, and please show a little bit more restraint when you PM me.


----------



## Fourstar (6/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> I was guessing, for some bizarre reason I can't remember every detail of everything I've done for the 129 people involved in this buy.



Just not 'good enough' P&C  


:lol:


----------



## captaincleanoff (6/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> I was guessing, for some bizarre reason I can't remember every detail of everything I've done for the 129 people involved in this buy.



I never said you should be able to remember all that.

I assume you would be using a spreadsheet with address, which I gave you along with my payment, only minutes after you sent out your bank details.


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/5/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> I never said you should be able to remember all that.
> 
> I assume you would be using a spreadsheet with address, which I gave you along with my payment, only minutes after you sent out your bank details.



As I mentioned, that was apossibility, but I am not certain. I'm sending your shirt (along with others) tomorrow, so expect it in a few days.


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/5/09)

I'm shaped right now (until tomorrow!) so I can't post a picture of Boston's English Special Bitter. Which is a shame, because if I could, you would see a picture of a pint mug half full of a pillowy thick head, with a brown beer underneath. It's got some nice hop notes on the nose that isn't overpowering but is still there. Flavour has hints of caramel that underlines the malt nicely. It's quite well balanced, which is an achievement that many bitters fail to achieve; I'm guessing it's because the style having the word 'bitter' in it means it needs to be overbearingly bitter. The only critique of it is that the mouthfeel for me is a little too dense, it could stand to be a little thinner- though that could be influenced by the extra carbonation in it frothing up the beer in my mouth. Apart from that it's quite a tasty drop!


----------



## lokpikn (7/5/09)

My shrit arrived a few days ago. Thanks P & C for the big effort. It must be one of the hardest bulk buys ive seen done on here in some time. Well done.


----------



## crozdog (7/5/09)

My shirt was waiting for me when I came home this evening. Looks great!! 

Thanks heaps P&C top Job!! :beer: :super:


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/5/09)

altstart said:


> Picked up my Shirts from Ross today top effort many thanks P&C.
> 
> Cheers Altstart






lokpikn said:


> My shrit arrived a few days ago. Thanks P & C for the big effort. It must be one of the hardest bulk buys ive seen done on here in some time. Well done.






crozdog said:


> My shirt was waiting for me when I came home this evening. Looks great!!
> 
> Thanks heaps P&C top Job!! :beer: :super:



Pictures please!


----------



## bradsbrew (7/5/09)

Well mine came today courtesy of the guys at craftbrewer. Top job P&C and I must say well packed and hid by the craftbrewer team, I thought yuo'de forgot to put in with all the goodies until I had a proper look.
Got a pic of the choc stout made at Chappos brewday.
Many Thanks Brad


----------



## Cocko (7/5/09)

AGAIN! - Great work P&C!

Here a PIC!! 

Please please please dont make make fun of my slightly abnormal head - I am very sensitive about it!


----------



## pokolbinguy (7/5/09)

Cocko, 
That is just awesome. Good work!!

Pok


----------



## captaincleanoff (7/5/09)

Cocko said:


> AGAIN! - Great work P&C!
> 
> Here a PIC!!
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Well mine came today courtesy of the guys at craftbrewer. Top job P&C and I must say well packed and hid by the craftbrewer team, I thought yuo'de forgot to put in with all the goodies until I had a proper look.
> Got a pic of the choc stout made at Chappos brewday.
> Many Thanks Brad



Now that a face only a true brewer could love... :wub: 

Is that a Bradsbrew Convict Stout or Ale in ya hand mate? :icon_drool2: 

Chappo


----------



## bradsbrew (7/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Now that a face only a true brewer could love... :wub:
> 
> Is that a Bradsbrew Convict Stout or Ale in ya hand mate? :icon_drool2:
> 
> Chappo



Mate that is the best shot of 15 i made the missus take I thought I looked pretty. Actually thats the brew me and Sully made at ya brewday. mine is being consumed and Sullies is probably still in the cube. The stout and the old are both memories now except for the bottle of each i have in the cellar (read cupboard downstairs)


----------



## Cocko (7/5/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Cocko,
> That is just awesome. Good work!!
> 
> Pok



What do you mean? Good work?

I take a photo of myself in my AHB polo as per P&C's thread title and posted request AND all of a sudden I am ridiculed because my 'head' is a little different... I said please - F*CK!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Josh (8/5/09)

Received mine Thursday. Great work P&C, love the quality. 
I'll have a look in the fridge and see what I can send down your way.


----------



## Sully (8/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Mate that is the best shot of 15 i made the missus take I thought I looked pretty. Actually thats the brew me and Sully made at ya brewday. mine is being consumed and Sullies is probably still in the cube. The stout and the old are both memories now except for the bottle of each i have in the cellar (read cupboard downstairs)



:icon_offtopic: 

If that was the best of 15 I would hate to see the other 14 h34r: 

Its Chappos fault, I was going to put in the fermenter on Sunday just passed and because Chappo kept me up til 4.00am forcing me to drink beer muscat and bourbon, I was too stuffed and hungover.... well thats my ecuse and Im sticking to it....


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

Sully said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> If that was the best of 15 I would hate to see the other 14 h34r:
> 
> Its Chappos fault, I was going to put in the fermenter on Sunday just passed and because Chappo kept me up til 4.00am forcing me to drink beer muscat and bourbon, I was too stuffed and hungover.... well thats my ecuse and Im sticking to it....



Yes of course it was my fault! I remember now. Having to hold you down and pour copious amounts of bourbon, beer and muscat down your throat as you pleaded that you had to stay strong so you could put a beer down the next morning. <_< 

So what's in the fermenter Sully?


----------



## lokpikn (8/5/09)

This is my lovely wife sipping on a Belgin wit beer. She makes the shirt look very SEXY if i don't say myself....


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/5/09)

Boston's Golden Ale

I don't know what happened during ferment, but this thing is sediment crazy. I dind't really shake the bottle much, but even with careful pouring heaps of chunky sediment went into the glass. It's not really all that evident in the photo, but it's there. It has a lot of hops on the nose, which I'm really happy with. Hop flavour dominates and is backed up by the malt. Quite a tasty drop!


----------



## Mantis (17/5/09)

My first brew in 5 weeks. Adding the first wort hops while bringing up to mash out an assie pale ale, with all chinook.


----------



## Bribie G (17/5/09)

P&C any new beer reviews yet? Just worried that my package may not have arrived, but who can you trust if not Australia Post, hey


----------



## Mantis (18/5/09)

Mantis said:


> My first brew in 5 weeks. Adding the first wort hops while bringing up to mash out an assie pale ale, with all chinook.
> 
> View attachment 27172



I of course meant an Aussie pale ale not an assie one h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (18/5/09)

Mantis said:


> I of course meant an Aussie pale ale not an assie one h34r:



Bugger I was going to PM you for the recipe as I've always been interested in branching out into Scandinavian beers <_< 

http://www.aass.no/usa/us.htm


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/5/09)

BribieG said:


> P&C any new beer reviews yet? Just worried that my package may not have arrived, but who can you trust if not Australia Post, hey



Is yours the ones in the plastic bottles? I've drank most of it already, it's quite tasty- I'll up a review soon.


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/5/09)

If it is indeed BribieG's beer, here's BribieG's beer. A lot of people have been asking me for my address, yet I seem to have only received one package so far... hmm...






I've been enjoying this privately because it's quite tasty. Nicely balanced, a little on the sweet side (though I did just drink an APA), quite nice. This is the last of the three bottles sent, and it's really enjoyable. Top drop!


----------



## Bribie G (18/5/09)

Yup looks like my Kiwi Gold. I'll be plying Reviled with it when he gets here in June. :icon_cheers:


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/5/09)

It's quite an enjoyable drop, cheers for sending it to me


----------



## hayden (18/5/09)

where was the link to get the ahb polos again? ive found it hard to find...


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/5/09)

There's a few threads, which one are you referring to? Most are in the bulk buys section.


----------



## Fents (19/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> If it is indeed BribieG's beer, here's BribieG's beer. A lot of people have been asking me for my address, yet I seem to have only received one package so far... hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry p_c but i wont be sending you a beer for getting the polo's done. dont think i dont apprciate what you did for us but if someone organises a BB i dont think they should expect a bottle of everyone finest who partook in the BB.

how much intrest did you make off everyones cash whilst you had it in your account anyway? :lol: just joking....!

kudo's though you'll go down in AHB history as the one who finally got the polo idea off the ground and running....that's big in the game.


----------



## lczaban (19/5/09)

Fents said:


> sorry p_c but i wont be sending you a beer for getting the polo's done. dont think i dont apprciate what you did for us but if someone organises a BB i dont think they should expect a bottle of everyone finest who partook in the BB.



Fair enough Fents - not everyone has to send through samples of their beer to P&C. I'm sure P&C doesn't expect a huge influx of beer coming through the post to him from absolutely everyone either. However, given the massive scale of this BB I think it is a good way of showing your appreciation for the hard work P&C put in getting this BB off the ground, organised and delivered. I know once my package comes through, there will be a couple of bottles from the "So... buttons!" Brewery making their way to P&C's door.

Thanks once again for making this happen P&C! :beer:


----------



## Bribie G (19/5/09)

If you've got some packing tape, cardboard like the stuff that comes with Ross's orders and a box cutter then It's no problem to make a little flat box, put 2 or 3 PETs in, pack well with crushed newspaper or bubble wrap, seal up, address, take to post office and pay whatever (about twelve bucks IIRC) and it's on its way. Of course that's almost the cost of a sixpack but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Fents (19/5/09)

oh dont get me wrong if hes ever down this way in melbs i'd happily shout him a couple and word to the kudo's and biggups. he defiantly deserves the praise.


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/5/09)

Fents said:


> sorry p_c but i wont be sending you a beer for getting the polo's done. dont think i dont apprciate what you did for us but if someone organises a BB i dont think they should expect a bottle of everyone finest who partook in the BB.
> 
> how much intrest did you make off everyones cash whilst you had it in your account anyway? :lol: just joking....!
> 
> kudo's though you'll go down in AHB history as the one who finally got the polo idea off the ground and running....that's big in the game.



Perhaps I worded it wrong or something, but I don't "expect" anyone to send me their beers. But seeing that I've given out my address to several people who have told me they will send me something, it's odd that only one person has actually followed through with what they said they would do.


----------



## Mantis (19/5/09)

I havent tried any of my all grain brews that are bottled yet, so I dont know yet if they are worth sending. Will try a few different ones over the next few days and decide. 
Dont want to send you something that you will spit out :lol:


----------



## cloudy (20/5/09)

Hi all,

Just like to put out a thanks to Peas and Corn for all the work he put into organizing the shirts, (also to anyone else who may have been involved)

PS: Me on the right and BJL on the left. Brew day at my house on Monday. Gee did we end up pissed!

Thanks very much.


----------



## white.grant (20/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Perhaps I worded it wrong or something, but I don't "expect" anyone to send me their beers. But seeing that I've given out my address to several people who have told me they will send me something, it's odd that only one person has actually followed through with what they said they would do.




Oops :huh: 

Put a bottle of my gose beer in the mail for you today. Hope it makes it, hope you enjoy it. :icon_cheers: 

cheers

grant


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/5/09)

No worries, thanks heaps for that


----------



## brendo (20/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Perhaps I worded it wrong or something, but I don't "expect" anyone to send me their beers. But seeing that I've given out my address to several people who have told me they will send me something, it's odd that only one person has actually followed through with what they said they would do.



Sorry mate... it is still coming, been flat out recently. Working from home on Friday, so hopefully I can get down to the post office to sort you out then.

Brendo


----------



## Tony (23/5/09)

cloudy said:


> View attachment 27300



What? No tracky strings fellas?


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/5/09)

GratW- I received your Gose today, it's in the fridge, no doubt calming down after a bumpy ride.


Wild Elephant Brewery's LCBA clone






Looks beautiful, poured nicely into the glass, leaving a good head. I'm not too familiar with LCBA, however I don't recall it having as much citrus as this one does. However, that's not a big problem, as I'm into the American hops and their citrusy flavours. It's nice and smooth, goes down really nicely with a hoppy zest in the aftertaste. Cheers!


----------



## cloudy (25/5/09)

Tony said:


> What? No tracky strings fellas?




how about a hop sock, sorry BJL


----------



## wakkatoo (25/5/09)

Click on the photo, you'll see...


----------



## cloudy (25/5/09)

doesn't seem that strange to me mate, looks like an extra dry bottle.


----------



## Tony (26/5/09)

Ahhhhhhh you boys did have a big night 

hehe


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/5/09)

GrantW's Gose (it's a bad photo... sorry)






I don't know much about Gose, so I'm just going to talk about my thoughts without basing it on any style of some kind. It's really nice, a very balanced beer, which I'm quite happy about. It has a soft, almost pillowy mouthfeel going for it. The bitterness isn't overbearing or strong in any sense but rather just a little prickly on the tongue in a nice way. Well done!


----------



## white.grant (27/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> GrantW's Gose (it's a bad photo... sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Mate, Thanks for the feedback, I'm happy to bore you to sleep about gose beer, I think every brewer should try one at least once.

cheers

grantw


----------



## wambesi (2/7/09)

A bit late but here we go...not exactly a photo but I'm wearing the shirt!




Artwork by a mate.


----------

